# CW 9 carry options



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

Can anyone recommend some carry holsters for my CW9? I'd prefer not to carry on my ankle, and need something that I can use for deep concealment. Preferably under a tucked in shirt if that's possible. Thanks!


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

It's not the fastest draw, but for deep cover under a tucked shirt - see this thread I posted.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Flag,

The first holster I bought for my CW9 was an Acecase http://acecase.com/tuck-able-holster-leather.html the J model. It is cheap but it worked pretty dang good and it tucks great. I still have it and use it when I wear jeans and a tee shirt. The t tucks right in and it hides it great. I bought it to see if I liked the tuckable holster. I do i now have a Cross breed suoertuck I use also.

I thought how good can a 14 buck holster be? This one is great. I did super glue a small piece of leather to the top body side to stop the back of the slide from rubbing my skin.....3 extra bucks.

Ace has a small slide show on the sight about the tuckable holster. It works real well, it covers deep and it is one I use often.

RCG


----------

